# Someone's project at one time



## Rivnut (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## stoney (Aug 24, 2020)

I love those David Bradley cultivator noses


----------



## sworley (Aug 24, 2020)

stoney said:


> I love those David Bradley cultivator noses




Yes, when on David Bradley "tractors". https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/232862204401776/


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2020)

Cool!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 24, 2020)

And the project build link... 





__





						BO15 - WAHA-SEDB-3 (TRIKE-TOR...2nd Place)
					

This build will be an attempt to combine a ‘55 Hawthorne frame platform with a David Bradley hood.        Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



					ratrodbikes.com
				




Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 24, 2020)

Love the meat grinder crank......


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Aug 26, 2020)

That's either the result of a schizophrenic with tools living in a lock-down state or it's the village's tractor in Bangladesh.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 26, 2020)

needs a better seat.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 26, 2020)

If click on the link to Ratrod Bikes posted above, you can see the guy riding it. It's a little unstable in a straight line. The builder did not put any caster into his front end geometry. Otherwise it looks good going down the road.


----------



## cbustapeck (Aug 26, 2020)

I like it. The only thing that I would change would be to add full fenders over the front wheels. I think that it would help to visually unify the vehicle.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Aug 27, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> needs a better seat.



Yes...like this one. My luck if I rode it The Hells Angels would show up. 




Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------

